# lease needed now', for the rest of 2004 and for 2005.



## Moe deer (Dec 1, 2004)

Need two opennings for 2004 and 2005. Any size club will do fine. Not a party club but not a prude.


----------



## GWH (Dec 2, 2004)

*club*

what county?


----------

